# feeder/feedee meeting in nyc



## collared Princess (Dec 8, 2008)

Nancy Goddess in NYC has offered to open up her night club for me to hold meetings to talk about feederizm and to eat and enjoy each others company..I wanted to know who would be interested in commming to the meetings..It would be once a month on a Saterday before her club opens..right now Im just getting a feel for the intrest..you dont have to leave a public note of intrest you can privete message me if you ould like..xxx Treasure Bombshell :eat1::eat1:


----------



## GordoNegro (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it would be a fun and great idea.
Unfortunately I know I will be at work but thinking it would be cool to share about R/t situations etc. and all.
Hoping it goes off without a hitch as its cool to be with like-minded people and express issues, ideas and all.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2008)

collared Princess said:


> Nancy Goddess in NYC has offered to open up her night club for me to hold meetings to talk about feederizm and to eat and enjoy each others company..I wanted to know who would be interested in commming to the meetings..It would be once a month on a Saterday before her club opens..right now Im just getting a feel for the intrest..you dont have to leave a public note of intrest you can privete message me if you ould like..xxx Treasure Bombshell :eat1::eat1:



why couldn't it have been in Boston? lol ;-)


----------



## Mini (Dec 8, 2008)

I see a 100 to 1 wang to chung ratio a-brewin'.


----------



## exile in thighville (Dec 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> why couldn't it have been in Boston? lol ;-)



secondedwhitetextwhitetextwhitetext


----------



## Bandy (Dec 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> why couldn't it have been in Boston? lol ;-)



http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=boston,+ma+to+new+york+city,+ny&sll=41.566142,-73.729248&sspn=3.920462,7.844238&ie=UTF8&z=8

Only a four hour drive, gas is cheap.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 8, 2008)

Bandy said:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geocode=&q=boston,+ma+to+new+york+city,+ny&sll=41.566142,-73.729248&sspn=3.920462,7.844238&ie=UTF8&z=8
> 
> Only a four hour drive, gas is cheap.



i'm lazy lol the closer the better ;-)


----------



## TotallyReal (Dec 8, 2008)

I Will Be Sure To Be There

Click Here For A Free I Pod


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 9, 2008)

I was very schocked to find out there are feedee's learking in the NYC NJ area female feedee's and also alot of male feedee's so you FF something to think about...Im getting positive feed back...lol no pun intended..well maybe just a little...:eat1::eat1::eat1:


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 12, 2008)

I'd like to attend something like that if you'd have me.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 12, 2008)

Those who know me know how I love a good party and amazing people...I think I might have to schedule a flight and come on up for a party! I'll be lookin for you FA's around there!


----------



## pappyrob (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm an fa bhm in brooklyn with beautiful gaining fiance who is interested too!


----------



## KaptnK (Dec 20, 2008)

I would certainly come up from Boston...!


----------



## MadeFA (Dec 20, 2008)

BYO????????

I'm there.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 22, 2008)

I'd go. Depends when though.


----------



## SSBBBWVeuveJenCoBu (Jan 14, 2009)

This makes me wish I still lived in NYC. Having just joined this forum, and reading the short stories on here about feeder/ feedee relations-fantasies etc., interests me greatly. And yeah it turns me on too. Its lurked in the back of my mind but I never expressed the fantasy of actually being a feedee for fear I'd be looked upon like I was nuts.

This posting is L8 since I'm sure the event is over. But I hope all that attended had a gr8 time.

Cheers,
VeuveJenCoBu


----------



## collared Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

Actually the meetings havent begun yet..Ive been lasy since the holidays but look for our first meeting in Febuary...Id like to have a meeting every month after that...:eat1:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 16, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Actually the meetings havent begun yet..Ive been lasy since the holidays but look for our first meeting in Febuary...Id like to have a meeting every month after that...:eat1:



Well git to it honey! How 'bout Valentine's Day? It's on a Saturday and I think I may be in NYC that weekend.


----------



## Mishty (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't like to travel much during the winter, but I'd sooo try to make it for this! 

*subscribed*


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 19, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> Actually the meetings havent begun yet..Ive been lasy since the holidays but look for our first meeting in Febuary...Id like to have a meeting every month after that...:eat1:


i don't think all of us can go to NYC.  you should consider a cross country tour! :happy:


----------



## altered states (Jan 19, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> secondedwhitetextwhitetextwhitetext



Really funny if you meant it like I think you meant it.


----------



## Judge_Dre (Jan 20, 2009)

Why do I feel like it's going to be a whole lot of feeders showing up? Is there much of a feedee subculture here in NYC? The idea does sound tempting I admit.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jan 20, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Why do I feel like it's going to be a whole lot of feeders showing up? Is there much of a feedee subculture here in NYC? The idea does sound tempting I admit.


 The artsy and intellectual NYC S&M club tried a feeder/feedee forum a coupla decades ago... but I always thought they brought some extraneous issues to the subject... Bondage Nerds, y'know...


----------



## altered states (Jan 20, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> The artsy and intellectual NYC S&M club tried a feeder/feedee forum a coupla decades ago... but I always thought they brought some extraneous issues to the subject... Bondage Nerds, y'know...



I went to one of the Eulenspiegel meets, to see Annie Sprinkle who was testing out what was to become her Post Porn Modernist performance thing. Though there were only a dozen people there, yeah, the whole thing felt like it could go Eyes Wide Shut on us at any minute. I think Nancy Goddess will bring a far different vibe.


----------



## altered states (Jan 20, 2009)

Judge_Dre said:


> Why do I feel like it's going to be a whole lot of feeders showing up? Is there much of a feedee subculture here in NYC? The idea does sound tempting I admit.



I have the same worry. I get creeped out enough in strip clubs by the testosterone fumes - artsy burlesque (whose audiences are usually co-ed) is the closest I've ever gotten.


----------



## JMNYC (Feb 22, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> I have the same worry. I get creeped out enough in strip clubs by the testosterone fumes - artsy burlesque (whose audiences are usually co-ed) is the closest I've ever gotten.



Amen.

There are gatherings where I quickly dash in, suss out the vibe and either stay or bolt. Usually bolt.

Maybe you and I could dress in sailor suits, wander in and if we didn't like it, we could ask directions to the West Side pier in a foreign accident.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 22, 2009)

tres huevos said:


> Really funny if you meant it like I think you meant it.



always dowhiiiiiiiiiiitelinesfreeze


----------



## Chubbyadmirer86 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm definitely interested, but its tough since I work Saturdays and I have a writers group that meets once a month on that day of the week. So I'd have to play it by ear. Is there a date for the first meeting?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm not sure everyone is aware but recently there was a Feeder/Feedee meet-up in Long Island and it went really well with no problems and a lot of laughs. There were 8 of us, both male and female and it was a safe and enjoyable enviorment.

If you guys are worried that if you throw a feeder/feedee party in NYC that a lot of creeps will show up, I give you my word they won't. I'm trying to say this as nice as I can without offending anyone (shocking right?) but the creeps and weirdos you're afraid of also don't possess social skills or courage enough to go to these kinds of meetings.

So again, the meeting I want to was a success so if you guys are organizing something, it should work out too


----------



## plumpmygut (Mar 1, 2009)

Please let me know if this happens. I'll be there for sure


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 1, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> ...
> If you guys are worried that if you throw a feeder/feedee party in NYC that a lot of creeps will show up, I give you my word they won't. I'm trying to say this as nice as I can without offending anyone (shocking right?) but the creeps and weirdos you're afraid of also don't possess social skills or courage enough to go to these kinds of meetings.
> ...



Well, that's not completely true, I'd probably show up. *rimshot*  . Seriously, I'm with Khayes on the one. I've been to a few BBW events in the NYC and don't recall any shifty characters lurking in corners or anything that should make anyone nervous.


----------

